
The border battles of Atlanta - alistproducer2
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/04/the-border-battles-of-atlanta/523884/?single_page=true
======
madcaptenor
Not mentioned in the article is Chattahoochee Plantation, which was,
essentially, a fence in the form of a city to keep Atlanta out of Cobb County.
[http://news.wabe.org/post/how-atlanta-was-kept-out-cobb-
coun...](http://news.wabe.org/post/how-atlanta-was-kept-out-cobb-
county-10-foot-wide-city)

